# Best undercarriage dressing-pics included to help



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi guys
Long time lurker and rare poster as I can usually find what I want from the search button, not this time though.

I have spent some time and effort getting the underneath of my car in tip top shape and now I want to keep it that way, the car hasn't been used for approx a year after doing the work shown below and has become dusty even though a fitted cover has been fitted.

I am going to wash the dust off and then want to protect it as best I can, don't worry the car is not a daily driver, infact it is rarely used at all but I would like to get a nice satin shine on the rear beam and arms, springs, shocks etc that gives me protection should I get caught in a sudden downpoor.

The products I have been considering are

_Adams Invisible undercarriage spray

Einszett rubber care and protectant

Chemical Guys Bare Bones. _

_Griots undercarriage dressing_

or possibly _Sonus trim and motor Kote_

Which one of the above would be best for the job please.

This was when I was putting it back together










This is now










Oh and a bonus point to anyone that can guess what car this is

Thank you


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Bare Bones would give a nice finish, as for the car my guess is a Scooby or a Golf?

Alex :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only used the CG Bare Bones and it does do a very good job, be interested to see if others think there is a better product.

Golf 4Motion?


----------



## POOBUG (Feb 27, 2007)

another one for CG Bare Bones. 

oh and Escort Cossie.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

going on your previous posts and pics an escort, what is the bonus point worth by the way


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Not up on the products , but Sierra Cosworth :thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Cheers guys



EliteCarCare said:


> as for the car my guess is a Scooby or a Golf?
> 
> Alex :thumb:


no



andy665 said:


> Golf 4Motion?


no



POOBUG said:


> another one for CG Bare Bones.
> 
> oh and Escort Cossie.


:thumb:



phobia said:


> going on your previous posts and pics an escort, what is the bonus point worth by the way


:thumb: and the bonus point is worthless-sorry.



JasonE said:


> but Sierra Cosworth :thumb:


no, close but as above it's an Escort Cosworth :driver:

Still not sure what to go for looks like Bare Bones or Einszett at the mo.


----------



## wmb67 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your car's underside looks great! 

I have no experience with the Einszett. I do use CC Bare Bones and I like it. 
I'll spray it liberally on the clean underside of my Toyota Tacoma (Hilux). Then I'll spread it around with a small kitchen sponge. On certain parts (suspension, wheel wells), I'll wipe the excess with a towel, but mostly will spray/apply and be done. Good luck.


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great Mat N.
Bare Bones is definitely the way to go. I use it under mine and it looks fantastic.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, for those that have used bare bones how long does it last and does it attract dust and dirt or repel it ?

thanks


----------



## paulj (Mar 28, 2010)

hi there 
the underside looks amazing !!!!!!!

I have summit similar










I will give you a guess on the car lol.
I have not used the car since i finished the underside so it would be cool to find out how you get on

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Sierra sapphire cosworth :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

bare bones :thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a 3 door Cosworth :thumb:
Oh and you have PM too


----------



## paulj (Mar 28, 2010)

hi Matt
I cant reply to your pm as im under 10 posts on here, so have been denied access.
I will drop u a pm when i am allowed cheers mate 
Paul


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I ended up getting bare bones and tried a bit this morning, gives a lovely finish if applied with a microfibre pad then wiped over with a microfibre towel.

Smells nice too.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work MAT.N :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Personally I would not use an dressing type product on the beams, springs suspension arms etc. Not managed to find anything that wont attrack dirt.

Protect them with the likes of Klasse AIO or Carlack 68, that will leave a protected but natural finish that wont attract dirt and grime.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

I see a lot saying barebones but i personally dont rate it as being very durable on my wheel arches, perhaps its because i dont buff it up after?

BTW, the pics of those chasis is amazing, obviously show cars, but is it all new stuff or the old stuff refurbed?


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks amazing must have taken you ages:thumb:


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Mullins said:


> BTW, the pics of those chasis is amazing, obviously show cars, but is it all new stuff or the old stuff refurbed?


Mine was all old stuff just refurbed

Here is the beam just taken off


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a bottle of Bare Bones here, but have not been able to use it since I got it (Done my back in ) busting to try it.

I have a quick Question for you guys that use it. Do you spray it on anything under the car that is not black, or can it be sprayed on anything ie: Metal, petrol tank, exhaust, shocks etc?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

CJS-086 said:


> I have a bottle of Bare Bones here, but have not been able to use it since I got it (Done my back in ) busting to try it.
> 
> I have a quick Question for you guys that use it. Do you spray it on anything under the car that is not black, or can it be sprayed on anything ie: Metal, petrol tank, exhaust, shocks etc?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I've only just started using it and obviously havent used my car with it on :lol:, but I have put it on wheel arch, shocks, rear beam, rubber bushings, springs, pretty much anything I know won't be affected by it (not sure what would be )
To start with I was applying it by applicator and then taking it off by microfibre as it seemed too shiney for my liking if you just left it (back to black anyone :lol, but I have noticed that the shine dulls right off after a while so no need to buff it off if you dont want to :thumb:
I can't comment on durability but thats not really an issue for me.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

MAT.N said:


> I've only just started using it and obviously havent used my car with it on :lol:, but I have put it on wheel arch, shocks, rear beam, rubber bushings, springs, pretty much anything I know won't be affected by it (not sure what would be )
> To start with I was applying it by applicator and then taking it off by microfibre as it seemed too shiney for my liking if you just left it (back to black anyone :lol, but I have noticed that the shine dulls right off after a while so no need to buff it off if you dont want to :thumb:
> I can't comment on durability but thats not really an issue for me.


Thanks for your help mate . Sounds good.


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

Just noticed you are from Oz, I am currently waiting for my Visa to move over to Canberra and trying to get a job


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

MAT.N said:


> Just noticed you are from Oz, I am currently waiting for my Visa to move over to Canberra and trying to get a job


Canberra is a very quiet place (compared to Sydney), quite nice. What kind of work are you looking for?

When you come out and you are here in Jan (6th - 9th 2011), be sure to check out the car show on there, called Summernats, alot of money there.

All the best with the move .


----------



## MAT.N (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm going to be looking for any job to be honest, I have recently contacted Shannons Insurance in ACT as have worked for the past 10 years in management for a large financial company, not that worried about starting lower on the ladder though providing the opportunities are there :thumb:
As the Visa process is very slow at the moment I am hoping they may consider sponsoring me to get me higher up the Visa queue.

I have read all about Summernats and won't forget it as it starts on my birthday


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

You should like it . It's quite an experiance, both as an entrant and spectator.

Shannons aye, that is a Insurance company for Modded cars, I know someone that works for the Sydney one, they are good people, they do alot for us car nuts .


----------

